
Blockchain - jeffreyrogers
https://granolashotgun.com/2017/12/08/blockchain/
======
qsucvatz
The revolution isn't in building niche complications.

Progress looks like tearing things down. Replacement with automatons. Direct
transactions.

~~~
gh0stw0lf
disruption is progress for a long time going forward

